

Ask YC: Will the bailout make it easier to get a loan for a startup? - jotto

The politicians said entrepreneurs need credit to start businesses - to create jobs and pay employees, it seems like we should all go take out some bank loans and do our part.<p>Are the loans going to be of a lower interest rate than before or has nothing changed and the bill just enabled what existed before to continue?
======
noodle
it'll probably just become a more stringent process to obtain a loan. if your
business is sound and you aren't overreaching, you'll be fine. i doubt it'll
be _easier_ though, because garbage loans are the reason why we got into the
mess in the first place.

